# Donkeys!!!



## Shari (Feb 24, 2008)

So at first Ella was good about eating the antibotics with her food. Of course after a couple of days she turned her nose up at it. So I did the unthinkable...added sweet feed. That got her going for another couple of days. Then a bit of chop in it too. Now she will not eat anything with the AB's in it at all. Never had that problem with any of the horses.






Tonight...she got a Peanut butter mixture in a syringe. Don't worry not enough to cause problems..the peanut butter that is.

Hope I will be able to catch her in a couple of days...at the rate this is going.

Only have another week of this stuff for twice a day to go.

Have been giving her Probotics to help with any tummy problems.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty smart cookie you have there



Sounds like you are winning at this, but she isn't making it easy! So, Ella is under the weather??


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 25, 2008)

Ella is the one that got roughed up by a predator, probably a bobcat, right? How's she doing, other than being difficult about her meds?

There was a thread on the Miniature Horse forum about getting meds down a horse. I think it's on page 2, or maybe 3 by now. If I knew how to link to it I would! Maybe something there will be helpful. Good luck!





Just wanted to add: You need to make sure you are making your time with her as positive as possible. Several times a day, go out and just love on her, give her a treat, or do something nice, so she doesn't get the idea that you being there means something unpleasant is about to happen!


----------



## Shari (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, pretty sure is was attacked by a Bobcat.

She is doing pretty well. Still limping a bit but looks like that is healing as well. All the other cuts are pretty much healed...so just the stitched area on her face to go.

I go out and sit with her every day so far. I am the only one that can give her the meds now, she decided a long time ago I am her buddy. Just hope she will keep thinking that way.

Ella is a sweet Donkey... no matter where I am.. I always find her right next to me. She will even leave her food to come say hi to me.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 25, 2008)

Shari said:


> Yes, pretty sure is was attacked by a Bobcat.


Oh, poor Ella!! Please give her a hug for me



Predator attacks are always in the back of my mind. We have bobcats here now too, and haven't worried so much about them as the coyotes. But, really, they're (obviously) big enough to pack a wallop. I lock my girls up at night, but I always worry that sometime I won't be home before dark and something will happen



And, worried about going on vacation and the caretakers won't see to it they're locked up. Oh my, worry worry worry



Hope Ella heals up soon!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 25, 2008)

I worry here too.

We are putting up new fencing...much higher than what I was using as the night pasture. Will take 3 weekends because hubby can only work then to get it built.

Have tried Ella in a stall and that did not work out too well. So we have to beef up the fencing.

Until then everyone is in the miniature horse pasture.

Thanks! She is on the mend.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 25, 2008)

poor Ella! glad to hear she is healing well though!


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 26, 2008)

So sorry to hear of Ella's attack, glad she is feeling better!


----------

